# Plow trucks - southeast michigan



## CSP#1 (Aug 19, 2009)

We are looking for a few plow trucks to service sites in eastern Oakland County and western Macomb County. We would also like to hire an area supervisor. We prefer trucks with a containment plow. Anyone with a straight plow would need to add Pro Wings. We will want to install a liquid spray system in your truck.

You will get lots of hours. You will plow more and you will salt with the spray system every time.

For information call Mike at 248-640-0937 or Mitch at 248-866-2890.


----------

